# Peg



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Over a year ago several of us sat down and shared a vision for covering the amazing music that had been a major influence on each of us. The artist at the top of all of our lists was Steely Dan. We've picked five incredible Steely Dan songs trying to capture the grooves, the chord structures, the instrumentation, and the creative genius in their writing and playing. We welcome our friends Tom, Jim, Kenny, Dan, Tyler, Kevin, Jessica, Liz and Amanda to the Lab! As always, thanks for listening - Lexington Lab Band

[video=youtube;Pt3XOK4Jk1k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt3XOK4Jk1k[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing... such fantastic playing. The joy you get from creating and performing shines through. I love SD but have never seen them. I might have to get tix at Caesars Windsors show before its's sold out. Now for some fun...you have four more songs left I believe so I'm going to list what I hope is still out there waiting to be "released" by the band. Not easy choices with such a phenomenal group of songs to choose from. If I could sit and listen, here's what I'd hope for.

1. Reelin' in the Years
2. Don't Take me Alive
3. Josie
4. Deacon Blues
5. Rikki Don't Lose That Number

yeah i had to pick an extra and even then I didnt want to stop.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job Dale...you guys nailed it. My fav SD tune.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Top notch rendition of that tune. Thanks for posting another hit Dale. What a great band!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Can't get better than that! Great cover, great everything. As good as the real thing.......


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the rest of the set!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very interesting addition to WHAT WAS ALREADY a great band I will be watching for more from the group.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent cover. Great sound and execution.
How about Kid Charlemagne?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

leftwsg - thanks for your kind post and taking your time to listen! I love your list and we considered every song on it...i hope you like what we've got but we left some great ones out for sure. We're already talking about another SD session - after we get over the work from this one! take care.

Mario - mine too..thanks for listening!

bluzfish - sincerely appreciate you sharing your time to check this out!

norman - thanks for the kind post and we sincerely appreciate you giving this a look!

jayoldschool - hope you like the ones coming up - be posting in the days ahead - thanks again!

fredyfreeloader - greatly appreciate your kind post and taking your time to check out the vids!

335Bob - thanks for the post...it's coming!

all the best,
dale


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Excellent - great groove, great playing....love the "big band".


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

we sincerely appreciate you giving your time to listen and thanks for the kind post!

best,
dale


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wonderful job as usual, Dale


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The singing's too good. Not _nearly_ nasal enough. :smiley-faces-75:

Nice work, though. I've been listening to a Dan concert from a few years ago recently, on a Sugarmegs download, and yours sounds as good as the real deal.

There was a Steely Dan all-instrumental guitar tribute album that came out some years back. Pretty all-star cast, and wads of tasty playing. Kind of needs some of that bad singing to spruce things up. You'd think that, for as much as we all revere the Dan albums for the benchmark solos, that nothing BUT solos would be even better. But no; it needs the vocals. A pleasant listen otherwise. http://www.amazon.com/Royal-Dan-Tribute-Genius-Steely/dp/B000F6ZP90

Here's Jimmy Herring's version of The Fez.

[video=youtube;i0t5axxBkxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0t5axxBkxM[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

mhammer said:


> The singing's too good. Not _nearly_ nasal enough. :smiley-faces-75:


Ha, ha, and Janis Joplin's voice is too raw and raspy. And so on. Just Kidding but personally, I love SD's vocal sound. It's one of the elements of the music that just tells you it's Steely Dan in the first note you hear, whether you drop the needle at the beginning or in the middle of the music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Donald Fagen always struggles vocally, but as Neil Young once said when someone commented to him that his vocal track was a little flat, "That's my _style_, man." Indeed, it is Fagen's vocal struggle that makes the female backup chorus sound so absolutely lush; like going from a slow single lane on a highway resurfacing project to 4-lane fresh blacktop.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for your time to listen and post the kind feedback - sincerely appreciated!

your friend,
dale


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy gymnastics! That is one heck of a guitar solo. Great job as always Dale!

I always liked Steely Dan. I came back to it to listen to their catalog again some years ago and it made me laugh to recognize Michael McDonald's voice in there with all the backup singers. I had no idea who he was way back in the day; not sure anybody did. He didn't really rise to prominence until some years after Steely Dan had made their mark. But there he was, plain as day.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I've been sharing the vids through facebook because they are too good not to share. My friends agree, you guys are hitting it out of the park every time!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Just caught the other LLB Steely Dan vids. I can't pick a favourite cause they are all so satisfying. Black Friday, Kid Charlemagne, My Old School. Fine band, musicianship, anticipating your next project!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to the fifth song!

Also, you inspired me to pick up good seats for Steely Dan's stop in Ottawa this summer!


----------



## Uncle Jackie (Apr 27, 2014)

Dude!!! Absolutely kick ass! Steely Dan has been one of my favourites forever. You did this song great justice.

**Doing a slow clap**


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dale, I love your playing on the Telecaster! And your tutorials are incredible. You are a gifted teacher, you must have incredible patience! Thanks for all of your posts on this forum!


----------

